# A sheer moment of stupidity



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I need to get this out in the open, and hope to God that it helps remind people of how precious our little ones are. On sunday afternoon, I had Alby and Pepper on my shoulders. I was not thinking rationally and went out to the tap at the side of my house. In this moment of stupidity, my little girl flew off. Both my birds had their wings clipped, but as Pepper was going through a moult she had grown a couple of flights back on one wing. I raced back and put Alby in the cage. My two sons and myself went crazy scouring the neighbourhood, knocking on peoples doors and looking in yards. I literally cried for hours nonstop. On monday I contacted the radio station and pet shops, just in case someone happened to find her. I have heard nothing and can only imagine the worst. I don't need anyone to tell me off or remind me of how stupid I was. My heart hurts enough. Pepper was a nervy little thing. She was not particularly well hand raised and could be quite unfriendly. I was making so much progress with her and absolutely adored her. Alby and Pepper didn't like each other at all, but since Pepper has gone, Alby has been different. So not only did this affect myself and my family, but my other little tiel as well. I'm sorry for the long post, but I am so heartbroken and angry at myself, I just needed to get it out.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your Alby. I hope you find her soon!


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I am so sorry. I hope that you find your 'tiel safe and sound.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry. A lot of people think a clipped bird can't fly, but it doesn't take much, all they need is a bit of wind and they'll get flight and fly off which then leaves their owner heartbroken. 

I really hope you find Pepper, don't give up though, one of my Cockatiels escaped and was gone for 3 days, I got him back on the 3rd day when I found him in my backyard and I thought I'd never get him back.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

cinnamon said:


> I am so sorry you lost your Pepper. I hope you find her soon!


Thank you. It has been 4 heartbreaking days now. I had a crazy dream last night that Pepper flew onto my eldest sons shoulder. The odds are stacked against my little girl. She was a sassy little one. But not enough sass to survive by herself. I miss my little Pepper so much.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

LuvMyTiels said:


> I am so sorry. I hope that you find your 'tiel safe and sound.





Solace. said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. A lot of people think a clipped bird can't fly, but it doesn't take much, all they need is a bit of wind and they'll get flight and fly off which then leaves their owner heartbroken.
> 
> I really hope you find Pepper, don't give up though, one of my Cockatiels escaped and was gone for 3 days, I got him back on the 3rd day when I found him in my backyard and I thought I'd never get him back.


Thanks guys. I think people get a false sense of security with clipped birds. The brain had a glitch, I momentarily didn't think and exposed my little one to the wide open. That's all it took. I'm still so heartbroken. It is like losing one of my children. I didn't think I could feel so attached to a little birdy. I think one of the worst things is the guilt. That I exposed her to elements that she is not used to. And the guilt that, maybe she is suffering, or worse. I can only hope and pray that she is ok. Thanks for not criticising me. Believe me, I am suffering enough.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I got my first cockatiel when I was in the 6th grade, she was a lovely little lutino named Candy. I had her for about a year and a half and I can honestly say that she was my best friend. She wasn't clipped and she would follow me to the end of the earth and back. Everywhere I went in the house she'd fly right to me and sit on my shoulder. 

One afternoon when I got off the bus and started toward the house, I saw my grandma on the porch with Candy's cage sitting out in the yard. This wasn't abnormal as my grandma would let Candy sit out in the sun every now and then, but when I didn't hear Candy's familiar "Hey there's Kayla!" call I knew something was wrong! I ran to the house only to find an empty cage and a very distraught grandmother. Her friend from across the road had come over to use the phone and left the door open. Candy had been out and made a bee line straight for the open door. 

She had been molting and a lot of her primary feathers hadn't grown in completely, and she never was a really strong flyer. So when she flew up into the trees behind our house, I imagine she was terrified and couldn't figure out her way back. I heard her distantly calling for me for days after, but I never could find her. I only pray that someone with a good heart and a good home found my little lutino and loved her as much as I did. 


I still don't clip my birds, but I have a sign posted on both doors to my house that says "Please knock before opening door! My birds are out!!" History will not be repeating itself with any more of my babies!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

kfelton0002 said:


> I got my first cockatiel when I was in the 6th grade, she was a lovely little lutino named Candy. I had her for about a year and a half and I can honestly say that she was my best friend. She wasn't clipped and she would follow me to the end of the earth and back. Everywhere I went in the house she'd fly right to me and sit on my shoulder.
> 
> One afternoon when I got off the bus and started toward the house, I saw my grandma on the porch with Candy's cage sitting out in the yard. This wasn't abnormal as my grandma would let Candy sit out in the sun every now and then, but when I didn't hear Candy's familiar "Hey there's Kayla!" call I knew something was wrong! I ran to the house only to find an empty cage and a very distraught grandmother. Her friend from across the road had come over to use the phone and left the door open. Candy had been out and made a bee line straight for the open door.
> 
> ...




It is unbelievable, how heart breaking and distressing it can be isn't it? I am so much more cautious now. A very, very hard lesson learnt.


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel because 2 of my parakeets flew away within 2 months while I was in school. I was EXTREMELY devastated & cried for days, I did everything I could hoping to bring them back but they never did  Then a few months ago Dimplez - my cockatiel also flew away when he was outdoor with me, but fortunately he came back right away. 

Let's just pray that she's safe, or if someone got her they will treat her right. Best of wishes to both of you!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes it is very heartbreaking, but we can only learn from experiences like these. I still think about Candy from time to time and she has been gone for nearly 10 years. She was an amazing bird.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Dear AlbyPepper,

I will chant some mantras to the Buddha tonight and dedicate the merits to Pepper's safe return. Don't give up hope yet, okay? I will ask the Buddha to protect Pepper and return her to you safely. Please let us know once she is found.

Love,
Annie


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope and pray that she is safe, and trying not to think of the worst. Everytime I go outside, I look in the trees around and try to listen for her particular little peeps. Chances are, she is not close to home anymore.If someone else has her, I hope they treat her with the love that she deserves. I still have posters up.

Dimplez; I am so pleased that your little one came back to you. The moment you realise what is happening and your stomach drops to the floor, is a feeling that is not quickly forgotten. I still cry over the loss of my little one.

kfelton0002; I have no doubt that I will be thinking of my little girl for a long time to come too. Definitely learnt my lesson.

Annie; I thank you for your thoughts and prayers. I try to think that Pepper is in someones loving care.

My birdies mean the world to me. Alby is lonely and very clingy now. My husband and I are driving to Perth tomorrow (nearly 7 hours away) to try find my little man a cage mate.


----------



## JoshM56 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm from perth... there are some great breeders round here... good luck


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

JoshM56 said:


> I'm from perth... there are some great breeders round here... good luck


Thanks Josh. I have found a little bird in Beechboro. She is a sweet little cinnamon pearl. Other than that, I was going to go to Birds n all in Caversham. Apparently they are great? (Might still go there)


----------



## JoshM56 (Mar 31, 2010)

yeeh we looked into that... they're the ones who handfeed. I eventually got chip (cinnamon) from an elderly man who handfeeds> good luck findiing your're new tiel.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

im so sorry for your lose, hugs and good thoughts to you and your family. there is an auction on tomorrow at bird world, apparently there is over 400 birds for sale, starting at low public prices, they have a catalog on their web site they also take bids over the internet and from outter state bidders aswell, i tried to get my mum to go with me for a nice day out but she doesnt want to go and my partner is working.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no  I hope someone finds her. Have you called pet stores, animal shelters and put up flyers. You could also post a lost add here http://www.911parrotalert.com/ I hope she is somewhere safe


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Oh no  I hope someone finds her. Have you called pet stores, animal shelters and put up flyers. You could also post a lost add here http://www.911parrotalert.com/ I hope she is somewhere safe


I called the pet shops, radio stations and put up a notice at the pet shop closest to us. I hope my little girl is safe and sound and in someones loving care.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry! I wish for the best!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Malorey said:


> Oh I'm so sorry! I wish for the best!


Thank you Malorey. We got a new cage mate for Alby today, but nothing will replace my sassy little Pepper. I miss her so much.


----------



## paco2705 (May 20, 2010)

OMG that is EXTREMELY SAD 
last day i almost lose paco but i caught him at last moment and i was sad even if i didn't losed him . I dont imagine how it would be to lose it 
i hope you will find it he can be anyone's house, or anywhere where someone will find it
dont lose hope ;D


----------

